# Help me pick a new name



## David43515 (Jan 10, 2011)

I`m like my name and I`m proud of it, however after spending the entire morning at the bank trying to sort out a mistake where my deposits were ending up in a different account I`ve given up. This has happened to me in 4 cities all in different parts of the world.So I`m thinking of having my name legally changed to something entirly unique. (I was one of three David Youngs at the first bank I ever had an account at, two of us had father with the same first name, and none of us were related. All in a town of 2,300 people.)

So if you have ANY ideas for a unique name that`s suitable to be aired in public, please feel free to suggest them. Thanks.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2011)

David43515 said:


> I`m like my name and I`m proud of it, however after spending the entire morning at the bank trying to sort out a mistake where my deposits were ending up in a different account I`ve given up. This has happened to me in 4 cities all in different parts of the world.So I`m thinking of having my name legally changed to something entirly unique. (I was one of three David Youngs at the first bank I ever had an account at, two of us had father with the same first name, and none of us were related. All in a town of 2,300 people.)
> 
> So if you have ANY ideas for a unique name that`s suitable to be aired in public, please feel free to suggest them. Thanks.


My cousin gets beat up by cops, on occassion, for having the same name as a local child molester. If that weren't so funny I would be upset about it. I figure he wouldn't be dealing with the police if he weren't committing felonies of his own. Anyways Keep your name but add a number or a Q. 
Sean


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2011)

A good friend of mine picked a new name.  Her first name was a result of very dirty family politics and her last name was from "a father who was never there beause he spent all his time with his mistresses".

She took the last name of a long-time mentor of hers, and had a contest among friends for her first name.  She found that the names that intrigued her the most were names of places, which is what she adopted for a first name.

So in that spirit, you've been David all your life and your friends and family know you as David.  My suggestion is David Sapporoski  (Sapporo+Ski)


----------



## crushing (Jan 10, 2011)

Change it to your porn name, which is; your middle name become your first name and the street you grew up on become your last name.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2011)

crushing said:


> Change it to your porn name, which is; your middle name become your first name and the street you grew up on become your last name.


No, its your first pets name and the street you lived on. That would make me Dillinger Carlisle. 
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> No, its your first pets name and the street you lived on. That would make me Dillinger Carlisle.
> Sean


I can't do that. I named my first pet DC after my initials... Shut up! I was 5...
It would make me DC Grand...


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2011)

Carol said:


> My suggestion is David Sapporoski  (Sapporo+Ski)


Japanese/Polish, you don't see that combo very often...


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2011)

> David is the 2nd most popular name in the USA. 1/28 of all Americans are  named David, so it's popularity is 35.23 in a thousand. If this is  compared to America's population statistics, there are 10,905,563, and  92,597 Davids are born each year


By the way, I know a David Young, and he isn't you either.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 10, 2011)

Google my name.  I'm not the horse guy, or the musician.  lol.

Change your name to a strange unpronounceable symbol. Deposits will take 10x as long, but they will be there.


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Don said:


> Japanese/Polish, you don't see that combo very often...



Talkin' about the alpine kind of "ski" darlin', there's some damn fine powder up in Sapporo


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I can't do that. I named my first pet DC after my initials... Shut up! I was 5...
> It would make me DC Grand...


DC Grand is a fine porn name.


----------



## crushing (Jan 10, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> No, its your first pets name and the street you lived on. That would make me Dillinger Carlisle.
> Sean


 
Mine is Tiki Kenwood.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 10, 2011)

While everyone knows you as David, Davids are a dime a dozen. Unless your middle name is horrendous, you could go by D. Jehoshaphat Young, or whatever.


----------



## Carol (Jan 10, 2011)

MMmmmm....DC Grand, Dillinger Carlisle, and Tiki Kenwood.....boys, I'm Tigger Fairlawn.  Come up and see me sometime


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jan 10, 2011)

I'd keep David, add a middle initial and change the spelling of Young, to Yonge. (The main Street of Toronto BTW).
So,
David B Yonge or something like


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 11, 2011)

You're right there are a lot of people named David Young around.
Some might even say too many ,to just be a coincidence.
Some might even go further to say that its almost like it has been planned this way.

*WAKE UP PEOPLE* , an alien race of David Youngs are plotting to take over planet Earth.
They are multiplying fast , we must locate their breeding chambers and destroy them.
They have already infiltrated our highest institutions and are masquerading as humans , be careful and don't trust anyone.
I must go now before they trace my location.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2011)

Judy Finkel.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

If I went by my current pet and street name, my porn name would be Lucrezia Montgomery. That would be great for a female, but bad for me.
Sean


----------



## Big Don (Jan 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> If I went by my current pet and street name, my porn name would be Lucrezia Montgomery. That would be great for a female, but bad for me.
> Sean


I guess that would depend on the sub-genre


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

Big Don said:


> I guess that would depend on the sub-genre


I just knew someone would go there! :barf:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jan 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> My cousin gets beat up by cops, on occassion, for having the same name as a local child molester. If that weren't so funny I would be upset about it. I figure he wouldn't be dealing with the police if he weren't committing felonies of his own. Anyways Keep your name but add a number or a Q.
> Sean


 
Sean,

I used to get pulled over for being non-white. And once the locals knew your car they would pull you over again and find problems with you.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

Rich Parsons said:


> Sean,
> 
> I used to get pulled over for being non-white. And once the locals knew your car they would pull you over again and find problems with you.


As I stated, my cousin is no stranger to the criminal element; so, it didn't matter. I wonder, however, if some poor child molester ever got harassed for suspicion of dealing meth. LOL
Sean


----------



## CoryKS (Jan 11, 2011)

Slab Bulkhead.


----------



## Big Don (Jan 11, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Slab Bulkhead.


Sounds like a good name for a bad *** comic book bad guy


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2011)

CoryKS said:


> Slab Bulkhead.



It's a solid name.  I personally am always envious when someone clever comes up with a great name, like Fee Waybill, or Ped Xing, or (the late great) Lux Interior.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> It's a solid name.  I personally am always envious when someone clever comes up with a great name, like Fee Waybill, or Ped Xing, or (the late great) Lux Interior.


isn't that D. Lux?


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> isn't that D. Lux?



No, D. Lux is the sensei running the tournament that I'm planning to spar in on the 22nd...

http://www.greatlakeskaratecircuit.com/

Adam D. Lux, that is.  Hehehehe...


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2011)

Keep David, it's a nice name but choose a good Cornish name for the surname they all have meanings.

Benhallack
Bodinnar
Tregonning
Tregurth
Treloar
Tremayne
Trevithick

You could end up with a whole new family too.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Keep David, it's a nice name but choose a good Cornish name for the surname they all have meanings.
> 
> Benhallack
> Bodinnar
> ...



Well if you're going to go that direction, consider Welsh.  David in Welsh is Dafydd, Dewey, Dewi, or Dewydd.  Personally, I'd go with 'Dewydd' and pronounce it 'doooood.'


----------



## crushing (Jan 11, 2011)

Touch Of Death said:


> If I went by my current pet and street name, my porn name would be Lucrezia Montgomery. That would be great for a female, but bad for me.
> Sean


 
Ok, here it goes for me....   Ella Old Channel Trail

Bad for male and female alike.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 11, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well if you're going to go that direction, consider Welsh. David in Welsh is Dafydd, Dewey, Dewi, or Dewydd. Personally, I'd go with 'Dewydd' and pronounce it 'doooood.'


 

Welsh and Cornish are very close, both Celts and their language is similiar.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 11, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Welsh and Cornish are very close, both Celts and their language is similiar.



Yeah, but Welsh is best.  Just kidding.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Well if you're going to go that direction, consider Welsh.  David in Welsh is Dafydd, Dewey, Dewi, or Dewydd.  Personally, I'd go with 'Dewydd' and pronounce it 'doooood.'


Upon reading this I just realized that David and Daphney are related names. However, forget the Angilsk names. Choose a good Norwegian name... Like Rocco. LOL
Sean


----------



## ballen0351 (Jan 11, 2011)

crushing said:


> Ella Old Channel


 Sounds like a retired female porn star

I guess my porn name would be Duke St. James


----------



## Touch Of Death (Jan 11, 2011)

ballen0351 said:


> Sounds like a retired female porn star
> 
> I guess my porn name would be Duke St. James


"The Duke and I", should be your first feature film.
Sean


----------



## Carol (Jan 11, 2011)

Tez3 said:


> Welsh and Cornish are very close, both Celts and their language is similiar.



Aye, but doesn't Cornish has fewer Ys in it?  Welsh always confused me because its vowels are  Y, Y, Y and sometimes W.   :lol:


----------



## granfire (Jan 12, 2011)

Carol said:


> Aye, but doesn't Cornish has fewer Ys in it?  Welsh always confused me because its vowels are  Y, Y, Y and sometimes W.   :lol:



Yeah, welsh is a mess...


----------



## David43515 (Jan 13, 2011)

Let`s see, my porn name would be Smokey Linwood. Not too shabby.  I do kind of like the idea of adopting a Welsh spelling of David though. Afterall, "the Dooooood abides" as they say.

A friend from back home suggested Vincete Renaldo which I thought was hilarious. Since no one in Japan would get the joke another friend suggested Mike Rotch. I can just imagine being in a waiting room and hearing the nurse call out "Mike Rotch sama" :uhyeah:


----------

